# Anyone prepared to speak to journalists about the tracker issue?



## Brendan Burgess (24 Jan 2017)

A few journalists have asked me to put them in touch with people who will tell their story as part of their coverage of the Dail debate tonight.

If you would be prepared to talk them today, send me a PM or email me at brendan at this website. 

Brendan


----------



## notabene (24 Jan 2017)

Hi Brendan,

Absolutely would, but flat out today. Always happy to do it when I can though. The journalists are always very nice and helpful in letting you know what questions they will ask. They are looking for a good piece as well so it is in their interest to help you out. It is not like trying to catch a politician out on questions and answers.

I think it is really important to highlight what has happened. It highlights it more if more people are willing to put a face to a problem and highlight the issue. The more the issue is in the news the better the chance of a good resolution I think. You can't complain about nothing happening if you aren't willing to try to do all you can to sort it out.


----------



## Reporter (25 Jan 2017)

Thanks for putting that out there, Brendan.


----------



## mister32 (28 Jan 2017)

Hi
When will the story appear?
What paper?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Jan 2017)

No one came forward.


----------



## Bronte (29 Jan 2017)

That's an awful pity. Does the person have to reveal their identity? Ireland is so small, I'd say that has much to do with it.


----------

